# How much can you earn while receiving rent allowance?



## lee2007 (27 Oct 2007)

As I mentioned above I'm looking for information about how much I can earn weekly without my rent allowance being reduced or taken away?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2007)

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw58.html#4


----------



## lee2007 (6 Nov 2007)

thanks for that clubman but the site doesn't have the info i'm looking for??I rang them up but the lady I spoke to didn't really know either!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

Surely SW 58a which is linked from the link that I posted explains enough for you to figure it out?


----------



## busymam (7 Nov 2007)

I presume the OP was referring to Rent Supplement under the Supplementary Welfare Allowance Scheme and not Rent Allowance for tenants affected by de-control of rents. The former is commonly known as Rent Allowance and causes a lot of confusion.

I would suggest calling your Community Welfare Officer (CWO) to find out specifically how your Rent Supplement (Allowance) will be affected by you working as it's a very complex area and it depends what type of social welfare payment you are on, standard rules, retention rules, how many hours you intend to work, how much you'll be earning, etc. Utimately it will be your CWO who will make the decision about the amount of your Rent Supplement/Allowance so it's really in your best interest to approach them.

Here's a link that you may find useful
http://www.welfare.ie/foi/swa_rentmort.html#3.2

I'm also including a link to the INOU's excellent publication called 'Working For Work' which gives loads of information but it's not currently available online. [broken link removed]

Perhaps you could request a copy from them or your local Citizen's Information Centre.

Hope this helps


----------

